# The Road to a dream!



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Ok so maybe the title is a bit dramatic but I saw a picture of a mouse a awhile ago and have been obsessed with it ever since.

This is the image










Posted on a list of different colours as blue burmese with no other information, although I think it is probably an older texel that has lost its curl since it seems a lot more plush than standard coat.

I have no idea how to recreate that colour though, a search of blue burmese on the genetics site shows ones that are very dark with a more browny tinge or a lot lighter with a grey/white body and yet to me that colour is just the most gorgeous so I figured it would be an interesting journey.

Stage 1: 
This was kind of accidental actually, I bred my pet black tan (D/d) to a black texel for fun mostly and to perhaps get a black self rex or two to keep around. Although the doe seems to be at/at since all the babies were tan. 
Ended up though with the buck also carrying blue so I got this little doe (sorry for poor quality)










Stage 2:
When she is older I plan to breed her to either a rex or texel siamese buck to get a litter of all blacks carrying d and ch (although there is a possibility that the blue tan doe will carry ch or the buck blue) and keep the rex non tan

Stage 3:
Breed the babies from stage 2 (assuming I manage to get a non tan buck/doe) together in the hopes of managing to get blue point siamese.

Stage 4: 
Once blue point siamese is set then breed blue point siamese texel to standard coat sepia doe (this is not the most ideal cross I know but I cannot find burmese, yet alone coated and these I know are from a good reputable breeder which is important to me)
This should give a litter of all burmese carrying blue, and angora either all or 50% rex depending on whether the buck ends up Re/Re or not.

Stage 5: 
Breed a stage 4 doe back to the blue point siamese buck to hopefully get texel blue burmese.

Stage 6: 
Figure out how to somehow get the correct shade of blue with nice darker blue points!

Anyway, if anyone has any advice on how I can do this more efficiently or any other input I would love to hear it. Really excited about my little surprise rex blue tan doe and starting out on this journey


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You know, I wonder if the mouse pictured is even actually a blue burmese. I've had really pale blues born before, and they come out a pretty similar shade of sky blue.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Laigaie said:


> You know, I wonder if the mouse pictured is even actually a blue burmese. I've had really pale blues born before, and they come out a pretty similar shade of sky blue.


Interesting though he definitely looks like he has a pointed nose and the feet look a little darker too, so I assumed he had to have some kind of c*/ch at play unless you can just get that as a fault and the breeder was wrong.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It's actually not that uncommon that some blue varieties can look pointed. You'd need to make a test litter, but obviously that's not possible.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Well, it took me a year tog et there, but I have finally got the genes in one place.










This mouse is most definitely not just a pale blue, he is out of a burmese x siamese (both carrying blue)

I need to work on the points and getting them to a darker slate color but right now I am just so excited I finally got the genes in place.

Next stage is to breed him to a lovely siamese blue point doe when she's old enough and possibly back to mum or another burmese (carrying blue)

The baby on the left is the blue point (next to her seal point brother)


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice!  He looks adorable.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

really really attractive.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you 

Its a pretty shade, not entirely the same as the original image, not sure if that is down to selective breeding or if i haven't got quite the correct combination. perhaps instead d/d cch/cch would be closer and sometimes cch can have points, I'm sure I'll see when I get my first one which is closer and can adjust the shade.

A couple of updated photos



















and a little baby doe I have next to her blue sister


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

These are lovely! Any more pics?


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

They look a little like the blue agoutis I sometimes have pop up in my litters. I currently have a satin blue agouti, I'll try post a pic to show the colour.


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

This is a blue agouti I had in a litter a few months ago;

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212613020194529&l=447ecb3728

And this is a current blue agouti I have, it's also a satin which has made her a lot darker than they normally are. Usually they look like washed out blues.

Next to a satin blue;

















Next to a normal blue, no flash;








Next to a normal blue with flash;


----------

